# Resume template?



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

Im going to be starting out and to apply for my first job as a basic. =)

However, they want me to turn in a resume. 

Well, I dont have any field experience. Most importantly, I have never typed up a resume for this kind of work before. Anyone feel like sharing their resume with me so I can see what it looks like, or perhaps provide me with a link to a template that looks like the style I need to use?


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

I found a template online. What do you guys think?

Amy Smith
123 Main Street
Atlanta, Georgia 30339
Home: (555) 555-1234
Cell: (555) 555-1235
asmith@sample~resume.com

OBJECTIVE

A position as a Paramedic or Emergency Medical Technician.

QUALIFICATIONS


Current NREMT-P (P0928319), four years paramedic and eight years total medical experience.

Current Maryland EMICT.


TRAINING


EMICT - 1000 hours.

Trauma

Cardiac 
EMS CERTIFICATIONS


EMT-BA - AED, airway management, bleeding control, splinting, and several other basic life support skills.

EMT-I - IV Therapy, venipuncture

EMT-P - Advanced airway management techniques with medication administration. 
INSTITUTIONS

EMT, 1995
Chambersburg Ambulance Training Center, Chambersburg, PA

M.S., Community Health Education, 1997
Shippensburg University, Shippensburg, PA

EMPLOYMENT HISTORY

EMT-Paramedic/Emergency Room Technician 1998 - Present
Gaithersburg Hospital, Gaithersburg, MD

Emergency Medical Technician 1994 - 1998
Gaithersburg Emergency Team, Gaithersburg, MD


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 22, 2006)

I would add a line at the bottom:

References: Available upon request.

and then make sure you have some if they are requested!


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 22, 2006)

I could show you my resume, but it's not for emergency services.


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

should I throw in other somewhat related training such as my hazmat ops training and my experience at the volunteer fd?


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

well I dont need to see your personal resume. I just want to make sure that everything related to ems resumees is covered. and you have been helping with that. thanks


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 22, 2006)

absolutely.  volunteer service and extra certs are always a plus.


----------



## emtff376 (Feb 22, 2006)

I read and write a lot of resumes, so anything remotely relevant to your job objective is worth adding to your resume.  You may have a skill that is not primarily what your employer may be looking for, but it may put you ahead of someone without that skill (e.g. hazmat ops).

If you'd like me to look over yours when you're done, let me know, and I will.


----------



## pfmedic (Feb 22, 2006)

thanks alot.


----------



## ladyemt (May 17, 2012)

For friends that have questions about what to add and how to format it you can read about it at resumizer.com.


----------



## Christopher (May 17, 2012)

pfmedic said:


> Im going to be starting out and to apply for my first job as a basic. =)
> 
> However, they want me to turn in a resume.
> 
> Well, I dont have any field experience. Most importantly, I have never typed up a resume for this kind of work before. Anyone feel like sharing their resume with me so I can see what it looks like, or perhaps provide me with a link to a template that looks like the style I need to use?



I would reorder your resume slightly:


Header
Objectives
Employment History
Education / Certs / Training

Also consider adding a cover page.

For your objectives, perhaps something like:

"Paramedic with emergency department experience seeking challenging work as a 911 provider."

I read lots of resumes for my software position and if you send me a PM I'll send you an example of my resume.


----------



## EMT2B (Jul 10, 2013)

emtff376 said:


> I read and write a lot of resumes, so anything remotely relevant to your job objective is worth adding to your resume.  You may have a skill that is not primarily what your employer may be looking for, but it may put you ahead of someone without that skill (e.g. hazmat ops).


_(Please forgive me for necro-posting.  This topic came up when I attempted to start a new thread.)_
I was wondering if it would behoove me to put down on my resume (BLS/IFT) that I have experience with assisting the physically impaired in the form of helping my friend who has Moderate-to-Severe spastic CP and utilizes an electric wheelchair to get around.  Also, that I have experience with assisting the visually impaired in the form of a roommate I had years back who was completely blind.  Thanks!


----------

